

$19.97/MB - Megabyte of Unusual Cost - fjabre
http://www.teabuzzed.com/2009/08/19-97mb-megabyte-of-unusual-cost/
Why..!?
======
byoung2
I got a similar message while in Cancun a few months ago ($0.03/kb for data -
Sprint international roaming). Turns out that they must have meant pesos
(Mexico uses the $ sign for pesos, but they are worth 1/9 of a US $), because
they only charged me US$0.003/kb.

